# 6/14 Production Date



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm new to this forum. Nice to see a forum for those who are suffering like me. I placed the order a month ago and have a june 14 production date. Just called and its at status 150. This wait is brutal. Don't know if I will make it! Any advice?


----------



## Amardeep24 (May 31, 2002)

Hey same here.. I placed about a month ago and also got the 6/14 date.
Does the production date mean thats when the build starts? Or finishes?

Any idea when we should expect to get the car?

Also how did you find out your status? Is there a way to get that off the bmw website? I couldn't find it under owners cirlce.

thanks and congrats.


----------



## illmatic7281 (Jan 28, 2002)

6/14 here too. im in New york so im prayin i get my whip in july. Im at status 150 and the fella on the bmwna on the phone said car will start production sometime next week so im guessing its scheduled to be finished by 6/14. Hope thats the case!!


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

*6/7*

My 330Cic is done before my 6/7 production date. Now the wait begins....

Mike


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

Amardeep24 said:


> *Hey same here.. I placed about a month ago and also got the 6/14 date.
> Does the production date mean thats when the build starts? Or finishes?
> 
> Any idea when we should expect to get the car?
> ...


I don't think the website is all that usefull. It also isn't very up to date. Call this number: 800-831-1117 ext 3.

They will ask your production number. Very helpfull. I was told that the production date is the "estimated" date of completion. I was told my car started production on 6/4 and it would take about a week to get to status 160.

Go to this link for good info on status codes. ( i didn't know what they were):

http://www.bmw330ci.com/330ci_orderguide.htm

I'm in CA, and was told probably would be at the dealer first or second week in August. I believe it would be sooner if you are on the east coast(?)


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

*just checked*

Just called. wasn't going to until friday but couldn't wait. status 151. at least there's been some progress.:thumb:


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

The wait is killing me too.

I was status 151 on 5/31 and as of last Friday it was 190. I thought that the progress would make me feel better, now I think it's worse now that I know it's built and someplace other than here!


----------



## illmatic7281 (Jan 28, 2002)

ok fellas................car is offically produced as of today (tuesday). its awaiting transport and i cant sleep at night
i thought that was rather quick. My estimated production date was the 14. 4 days ahead schedule!


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

illmatic7281 said:


> *ok fellas................car is offically produced as of today (tuesday). its awaiting transport and i cant sleep at night
> i thought that was rather quick. My estimated production date was the 14. 4 days ahead schedule! *


WOO HOO! Congrats!

I wasn't going to call today. Now I think I have too.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I have a 6/14 production date and I'm in step 151 (body shop/welding) as of two days ago 6/11. They said another 5-7 days until it gets painted.....


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

*SWEEET*

Just checked the webite and it shows that the car is waiting for transport. I guess that is probably status 160. I will call later today to find out.  :thumb:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Good news I called around 5:30pm today and they said I'm in status 155 (Production Complete/Final Inspection)! Come on I want status 160?!? ;O)


----------



## illmatic7281 (Jan 28, 2002)

status 193...........its at the port of export!!!!! Hasnt been shipped yet though


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmm I wonder if mine will be one of the last ones to get on the boat since everyone elses car is already at Bremmehaven (i think thats how you spell it).


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

*Status 193*

Status 193 as of yesterday How's everyone else doing??
Does anyone know the boat schedule? I've been trying to get onto the Wallenius Wilhemsen site, but can't seem to get though to the schedule page.:banghead:


----------



## illmatic7281 (Jan 28, 2002)

me too..........it must be down....still 193:banghead:


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

I had a prod date of 6/7 and my car was shipped on 6/14! It should be here by 6/26! I can't wait! :banghead: I'm getting a steel blue 330 cabrio black soft top with sp and pp.  

That link is rarely up for me.. but if you look at the spreadsheet the next boats scheduled to leave are:

AIDA Jun-19 arriving at New York July-2
Atlantic Concert Jun-22 arriving at New York July-9
Hudson Leader Jun-30 arriving at New York July-12

The wait is killing me! 

Mike


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

*Spreadsheet*

I found that spreadsheet. Unfortunately, the next boat that goes to Hueneme (sp?) leaves the 21 or 24, can't tell. Hope I get on it!!:tsk:


----------



## illmatic7281 (Jan 28, 2002)

damn......i hope i get on the boat that leaves today (the 19th). That puppy arrives july 2nd.....thats my birthday, granted it prolly wont be at dealer for at least a week after that. i called today.....and they said status 193 so im hoping they just werent notified it was being shipped today


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

To make the wait even more painful, I took my (current) car into the delaership today to have the radio looked at. The radio died. I now have a hole in my dash and have no tunes for 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Amardeep24 (May 31, 2002)

Hey Guys!!

Yeah I just called th 800 number (6/26) & they are still saying ship is gonna arrive the 1st. My car is scheduled to be at the vpc till the 9th ( 8 days at the vpc seems a bit long ).


I actually got a call from my dealer yesterday giving me all the info.. He claims that the ship usually gets in a couple of days early, so now I dont know what to think. He claims that bmwna tends to exxagerate (sp?). My dealer has been awesome, I ordered a month and a half ago. He was able to trade allocations with another dealer.


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *I got 6/14 Production Date and last status I got was 193 at port of exit and owners still says Awaiting Transport does anyone elses say this??? *


me too


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Latest Update! I'm on the FALSTAFF?!?! the wonderful 13 day voyage to NY ;O) left as of 6-25 and suppose to get there on the 8th of July. Dealer gets it by the 15th I should see it by the end of that week hopefully?!?!?! 

Anyone else on this ship?????


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Latest Update! I'm on the FALSTAFF?!?! the wonderful 13 day voyage to NY ;O) left as of 6-25 and suppose to get there on the 8th of July. Dealer gets it by the 15th I should see it by the end of that week hopefully?!?!?!
> 
> Anyone else on this ship????? *


How do you know when the dealer gets the car? My ship landed yesterday. I was hoping it would zip through the VPC and end up at my dealer in the next day or two.

Mike


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

...add a week or so for the dealership to receive it and maybe even delivery.


----------



## bfriedman (Mar 19, 2002)

*FALSTAFF!!!*

:bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:

hopefully docking on the 8th! :thumbup:

but im figuring at least a week to 10 days for vpc and transport. 


trying to focus on work

b


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

hahaha I know the feeling. Theses next 20 days are brutal!?!!!?

I just want my nice silky smooth gearbox


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

just checked the website and it says the car is en route. haven't called so I don't know any of the particulars. my wife and I are going to monterey first week of august for a brief vacation. I would sure like to have the bimmer for that trip  (let's go to the aquarium tomorrow honey, today we can drive up the coast!:thumbup: )


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

*VPC*

My car is at the VPC!

My dealer is trying to get it for tomorrow or Saturday!

:banghead: The wait may finally be over!

Mike


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Munk,

Forget that section of Highway 1 going south TO Monterey. You'd want to drive south FROM Monterey along the Big Sur area. I did that route and man, that was UN-believable !  

An even BETTER driving road is somewhat near you, Route 84 heading west towards 1. Saw way more bikers than cars.

Try that road after you get your ride and let me know how she handles. :thumbup:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

> My car is at the VPC!
> 
> My dealer is trying to get it for tomorrow or Saturday!


Cool Mike. 

Make sure to post some pics. (After that looooonnnnngggg drive, that is) :thumbup:


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

U3S2A5 said:


> *
> 
> Cool Mike.
> 
> Make sure to post some pics. (After that looooonnnnngggg drive, that is) :thumbup: *


I will! Actually I bought a digital camera just for this. I am going tomorrow to pick it up and the drive home will be a loooong one. Not because I'll be taking the long way home. It's my first real trip on a manny tranny! Me thinks stalling a few times in traffic will piss some people off :dunno:

3:00PM!!!! It will be hard to part with the check... but... from what I've been reading it'll be worth it. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

mleelun said:


> *
> 
> I will! Actually I bought a digital camera just for this. I am going tomorrow to pick it up and the drive home will be a loooong one. Not because I'll be taking the long way home. It's my first real trip on a manny tranny! Me thinks stalling a few times in traffic will piss some people off :dunno:
> 
> ...


I know the feeling.....I gotta part with my 28k bmw savings I've been saving for 2 years.... Its going to be hard but definitely worth it.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

> 3:00PM!!!! It will be hard to part with the check... but... from what I've been reading it'll be worth it.


Ah, it's only money. You can't line your coffin with them, right? 

Well, you're going to have to give us a blow-by-blow account of what happened when you went to the dealer and of your initial drive. Try to savor each and every minute, because times like these are few and far between.

I won't get to see mine in another month.....


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

U3S2A5 said:


> *
> 
> Ah, it's only money. You can't line your coffin with them, right?
> 
> ...


I will! I should be getting it in 2 hours, 22 minute, 51 seconds.

Mike


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

> I should be getting it in 2 hours, 22 minute, 51 seconds.


I hate you man ..... 

But seriously, have an AWESOME day then, Mike !!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

U3S2A5 said:


> *
> 
> Ah, it's only money. You can't line your coffin with them, right?
> 
> ...


Wow... Night and day! I had an automatic Chrysler Sebring convertible.. and this thing is just awesome!

So I got to the dealer with a few friends (two of which drive stick regularly).. I pick up my car and try to get it off of the lot. Nope.. stalled 15 times.. couldnt get used to that damned clutch...

Eventually i got it around the block and practiced in some lot. Stalled another 15 times... Then I got it going and got to the gas station where I handed it off to my buddy to get home.

When i got home i practiced a bit and finally got the thing to work! It is an AWESOME machine. Its definately worth the wait! Here are some pics I took


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

another


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Enjoy, sir!


----------



## illmatic7281 (Jan 28, 2002)

*seems like its july 1st*

finally the website for Wallenius Wilhelmsen is working. I checked on the RIGOLETTO 's route. Left Bremerhaven on june 19th and its docking in New York (which is were i am........Nice short trip to the dealer) on the 1st of july. Hopefully the Pimpmobile will only be at VPC for day or Two

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 18/06/2002 19/06/2002 
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 20/06/2002 21/06/2002 
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 22/06/2002 22/06/2002 
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 01/07/2002 02/07/2002

the first collumn are the arrival dates and the second column is when it departs. So it looks like the ship we'll be here in the US on july 1st


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

*When you get your cars*

When you guys get your cars can you double check on something? I've been reading about countless complaints about rattles, no bass on the radio or poor sound all together, and sticky pedals. I haven't had any problems with my new car... yet... I wonder if they fixed some things before they shipped out the new batches. Post your findings?

Oh also, steel blue metallic looks great! It doesn't photograph well it seems. It looks a hell of a lot better in person.

Thanks,

Mike

2002 330Cic, Steel Blue Metallic, SP, PP


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

mleelun,

That is one nice ride. :thumbup:

I commend you for learning to drive a stick in THAT car.



> When you guys get your cars can you double check on something? I've been reading about countless complaints about rattles, no bass on the radio or poor sound all together, and sticky pedals. I haven't had any problems with my new car... yet... I wonder if they fixed some things before they shipped out the new batches. Post your findings?


I sure hope (in MY case as well as yours) that you do not encounter any major problems. But I think that since they have been making this current E46 body style for the past couple of years, they have ironed out the most significant problems.

That is why I usually stay away from first and even second year production vehicles.


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

U3S2A5 said:


> *mleelun,
> 
> That is one nice ride. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks. It was a little rough at first... but I got the hang of the stick soon enough. I'm still not terribly smooth, but I'm getting there. Good luck and I hope you get yours soon!

Mike


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

... well, my digital camera just arrived, the Rigoletto should be en route to Charleston as we speak, by Friday all cars should be unloaded, VPC probably by same day or weekend and in dealership by next Friday or sooner. 

Oh, the new car smell... and the drive home. 


I am ready, damn it!



2002 330i 
Orient Blue/Natural Brown
PP/SP/Bi-X/18"
M Technic II
M3 Mirrors
Birchwood trim
Alum Pedals


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

Technic said:


> *... well, my digital camera just arrived, the Rigoletto should be en route to Charleston as we speak, by Friday all cars should be unloaded, VPC probably by same day or weekend and in dealership by next Friday or sooner.
> 
> Oh, the new car smell... and the drive home.
> 
> ...


I also had a 6/14 production date, my car just cleared the VPC and is released to the trucking company. I live in Iowa so it will take a couple of days. I can hear the rpms reeevvving.....


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

> ... well, my digital camera just arrived, the Rigoletto should be en route to Charleston as we speak, by Friday all cars should be unloaded, VPC probably by same day or weekend and in dealership by next Friday or sooner.


I noticed you are from FL. Did you happen to purchase your car near the Tampa area?

Hope you get your ride soon.

:thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

U3S2A5

I bought it in Ft. Lauderdale.

I hope that you get yours soon, too.

DMD

...so probably your car came in the Rigoletto but unloaded in NY the 1st of July. This means that it was in the NY VPC for only a day...

Ummm...if this is the average time for processing (except for damage to the vehicle, God forbid), I should be looking to mid next week for delivery....

You messed me up, DMD!!!!


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

Technic said:


> *U3S2A5
> 
> I bought it in Ft. Lauderdale.
> 
> ...


In the end everyone wins, since we will all be driving Bimmers!!!


----------



## illmatic7281 (Jan 28, 2002)

dealer called me yesterday..........Car will be ready for pickup on tuesday. One more weekend pushin the ol 240sx is gonna be torture. Picking it up after work on tuesday. That will be the longest day in my short 21 year life:banghead:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

According to BMWUSA:

Rigoletto arived today...

VPC scheduled for Monday...

Delivery scheduled for Thursday, July 9, 2002...


Everything else is just icing...


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

Est. date of arrival 7.8.2002 the wait is almost over!!!


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I got a 6/14 production date too guys! But my car is on the FALSTAFF with a couple others on the board  

You guys are making me anxious!?!? :angel: 
The boat is suppose to be in NY 7-8-02 has anyone heard anything new? Earlier arrival or already there maybe?

I was at OC Maryland all week it was great! I just can't wait to get my ride. I'm hoping to see it around the 15th-20th of this month. :bigpimp: 

The long wait is ALMOST over


----------



## BimmerMan614 (Jul 6, 2002)

Hey,

My car got to the dealer today. I can't take delivery until Monday or Tuesday because of some paperwork issues, but I stopped by the dealer today to take a look.

The dealer let me take it out for about half an hour. What an awesome car! It was tough to leave it there.

Enjoy the new cars.... It's worth the wait.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Seems like next week is going to be _the_ week for most of the members of this forum...

To everybody, enjoy your cars and hoping that everything goes fine for all of you.


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

*West Coast Woes*

If I was on the east coast I would probably be getting ready for delivery. I still have an other month or so...


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

If you want I'll drive your car too you  I live on the east coast and can meet it at the VPC hehehe j/k

I'm hoping next week will be the week, but it might be the week after that :angel:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

TODAY IS THE 8TH EVERYONE. The FALSTAFF should be docking in New York City. Of course Owner Circle is down right now.........

If anyone gets any inside scoop of docking or finished unloading or anything, PLEASE post it here 

Thank You


----------



## mleelun (Jun 7, 2002)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *TODAY IS THE 8TH EVERYONE. The FALSTAFF should be docking in New York City. Of course Owner Circle is down right now.........
> 
> If anyone gets any inside scoop of docking or finished unloading or anything, PLEASE post it here
> 
> Thank You *


Go to www.wlna.com and d/l one of those spreadsheets. Call the local dock number on the spreadsheet and ask them.

Good Luck!

Mike


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info man. I called the NY Customer Care number.

They said the FALSTAFF (EC213) will be in tomorrow at 8AM. 

SWEET


----------



## Amardeep24 (May 31, 2002)

*Car arrived at dealer*

Hi guys!!

Car arrived at dealer today!!!!

Gonna pick it up this friday.. Can't wait.

Just thought I would let you guys know..


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Must be nice! Where is your dealer located and which boat did your car come in on???


----------



## illmatic7281 (Jan 28, 2002)

Holy CRapola.............finally got my car today..........this thing is amazing. I cant stop driving the dang thing. The clutch is much different then that of my old nissan 240. Gonna take a while gettin used to the way this tranny works. Total wait was just under 2 months....well worth it and i hope u guys enjoys this as much as i do


----------



## Amardeep24 (May 31, 2002)

*Car this friday*

Hey Rufus330ci,

My car arrived on the Rigoletto. I got it really quick. Im not complaining


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

My boat is a week behind yours I can't wait!?!?!

Best of Luck with your cars guys! Your going to be turning alot of heads


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *My boat is a week behind yours I can't wait!?!?!
> 
> Best of Luck with your cars guys! Your going to be turning alot of heads  *


Did the week at the beach help with the wait:dunno:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

The beach was great! I wish it would happen more then once a year. 

Some people complain about going to the beach with their parents at 22 but actually its convenient for me my total out of pocket was 30 bucks... 10 bucks of it spent at dover downs on slot machines (didn't win)  

There were PLENTY of hot women 18-25 walking the beachs fixing their suits before they got in the water..... ahh gotta love it and the whole time I'm sitting in the sun with my shades on reading my Roundel magazine, Road & Track, and Bimmer about the Z3's and the AC Schnitzer M3&5. 

I was in heaven let me tell ya. We went down the 1st-5th. The firework show was amazing. The crabs at Higgins on 31st was great. I had a blast. 

Thanks for reminding me and asking  

Can't wait to be cruising down there next year in the 330, cuz I know I won't be with my parents atleast not driving on the way down and back hehe.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry I forgot to mention..........I went to OC Maryland :bigpimp: 

Did you go yet this year Phil?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Sorry I forgot to mention..........I went to OC Maryland :bigpimp:
> 
> Did you go yet this year Phil? *


I was in Disney for a week already Hope to pull off a long weekend or 2 at the shore.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Dang, I'll probably be THE LAST one out of this 6/14 production group to get my Bimmer.   :bawling: 

I'll be flying home at the end of this month after my assignment in CA. Once my plane touches down in FL, I think I'm gonna forget my luggages and bolt to the exit and furiously flag down a taxi to the dealership.

What the dealership is closed? Then I might as well camp out next to my wheels .... :bigpimp:


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

U3S2A5 said:


> *Dang, I'll probably be THE LAST one out of this 6/14 production group to get my Bimmer.   :bawling:
> 
> *


Hey, I'm there with you. I'm hoping to get mine the first week of August. At least its down from a few months to a few weeks.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Car is finally at the BMW Center?!?! I think I'm going to call my dealer for the 7th time this week  He said he'd call but you know how the anxiety goes, plus the nice comission he is making.

I CAN"T WAIT!?! I'll probably drive down there today


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Car is finally at the BMW Center?!?! I think I'm going to call my dealer for the 7th time this week  He said he'd call but you know how the anxiety goes, plus the nice comission he is making.
> 
> I CAN"T WAIT!?! I'll probably drive down there today  *


Just got off the phone with there prep guys, they said it will be ready for pickup Friday at 3:30 p.m.:yikes: 

Have a nice day:bigpimp:

j/k - tell them you want it NOW and stop by on the way home


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

I picked my 330i up this Saturday from Vista Motors in Pompano Beach, FL... Perfect delivery, perfect car!

The same day I installed the alarm, birchwood (10min), BMW pedals and window tint. Because it was a Saturday the body shop was closed, so the M Technic front and the Ebay M3 mirrors were installed yesterday. The transformation is extremely sharp, especially with the factory 18" wheels, Orient Blue and the Natural Brown interior.

To everybody in this forum expecting cars and for those already driving this real Ultimate Driving Machine... enjoy and godspeed.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Sounds good Technic! I just got off the phone with Lynn about 20 minutes its there?!?!? I'm going down to see it around 5:30 with a bunch of friends. He said that it needs detailed and prep'd and that he is going to be out of town thursday.... But I can pick it up friday morning ;O) Can't wait?!?!?!

I know you have the connections phil, I'm suprised you weren't kidding hehehe. 

Wait is over buddy FINALLY! I'm going to drooling when I get down there. I charged up the camera and ready to go through 100 pics easy. Don't worry I'll post plenty.

Best of luck to everyone else getting their 6/14 production date soon. If your excited as I am your going nuts right about now :bigpimp: 

Ahhh gotta love it


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Sounds good Technic! I just got off the phone with Lynn about 20 minutes its there?!?!? I'm going down to see it around 5:30 with a bunch of friends. He said that it needs detailed and prep'd and that he is going to be out of town thursday.... But I can pick it up friday morning ;O) Can't wait?!?!?!
> 
> I know you have the connections phil, I'm suprised you weren't kidding hehehe.
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with Wednesday:dunno: There not that big that they couldn't turn it around in a day.

Too bad the weather isn't looking good for Friday  Rain finally so you can practice your detailing skills this weekend. Stop by my house if you need any pointers:thumbup:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Well, it looks like a matchup on who's going to get their wheels first:

U3S2A5 VS. Munk330ci

I checked the BMWUSA.com website, and my car is already at the dealership. :thumbup:

I, unfortunately, am still on assignment out here in CA, and won't be able to take delivery until the end of this month.  

Place your bets boys and girls, cuz it's gonna be a close one !


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I was hoping I could get it thursday (my day off) but Lynn is going to be out of town, he also said the detail shop is booked.. Friday is good that gives me time to get all my paper work lined up ;O) I got some pictures though. I'm going to post them over on Bimmerfest Showroom, their of me checking out my car for the first time in the side lot :O)

Pray it doesn't rain on friday!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *
> Pray it doesn't rain on friday! *


Joe Calhoun (Channel 8) says showers


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Early morning, mid-day or night?


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh man the weather.com says 40% chance and theirs clouds all over the place on the map......... I better get it home ASAP


----------

